# an yung ha shim ni ka



## cswinsf23 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to introduce myself - I'm a tae kwon do practicioner with almost 15 years of experience in traditional and loympic style tae kwon do.  I competed for many years and reached the national level back in the mid-90's.

I trained under the Chang-Moo kwan style of TKD from Grandmaster HK Paik and our Won-SaBum nim of Grandmaster Nam Suk Lee (passed).  From GM Paik, I learned all TaeGuek and Palgwe hyungs, hand-to-hand combat, knife defense, hand defense, gun defense, short staff, kumdo, sparring and Ki (concentration) training.

In addition, I have also trained in shotokan karate, traditional muy thai, american boxing, and various weapons as well as handgun and long-range weapons tactics.

I hope that I can be a positive contributer to this forum as well as learn from all of you.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 3, 2007)

cswinsf23 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to introduce myself - I'm a tae kwon do practicioner with almost 15 years of experience in traditional and loympic style tae kwon do. I competed for many years and reached the national level back in the mid-90's.
> 
> I trained under the Chang-Moo kwan style of TKD from Grandmaster HK Paik and our Won-SaBum nim of Grandmaster Nam Suk Lee (passed). From GM Paik, I learned all TaeGuek and Palgwe hyungs, hand-to-hand combat, knife defense, hand defense, gun defense, short staff, kumdo, sparring and Ki (concentration) training.
> 
> ...


 
A very pleasant hello to you also. Welcome to MT. I look forward to your contributions in the Tae Kwon Do area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## German Coach (Jan 3, 2007)

cswinsf23 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and would like to introduce myself - I'm a tae kwon do practicioner with almost 15 years of experience in traditional and loympic style tae kwon do. I competed for many years and reached the national level back in the mid-90's.
> 
> I trained under the Chang-Moo kwan style of TKD from Grandmaster HK Paik and our Won-SaBum nim of Grandmaster Nam Suk Lee (passed). From GM Paik, I learned all TaeGuek and Palgwe hyungs, hand-to-hand combat, knife defense, hand defense, gun defense, short staff, kumdo, sparring and Ki (concentration) training.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to MT !

I did TKD until 1989 - it is the best allround fitness sport I can imagine !


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 3, 2007)

cswinsf23 said:


> Anyung ha shim ni ka



Hello to you as well, Sir!

Welcome to MT... you'll never regret joining here... not even for a moment!

In my humble opinion... we have some of, if not THE, best people currently in the MA as our members!

I look forward to your contributions, my friend!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## zDom (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

GM Nam Suk Lee was at my first dan TKD test in March 1995. My HKD instructor tells me that Nam Suk Lee used to come visit the founder of the (U.S.) Moo Sul Kwan, the late GM Lee H. Park (who died in 1988) and go fishing.

The clinic GM Nam Suk Lee gave the day before my chodan test is one of my fondest, most treasured martial art memories. Very memorable.

Again, Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

JeffJ


----------



## cswinsf23 (Jan 3, 2007)

zDom said:


> Welcome to MT!
> 
> GM Nam Suk Lee was at my first dan TKD test in March 1995. My HKD instructor tells me that Nam Suk Lee used to come visit the founder of the (U.S.) Moo Sul Kwan, the late GM Lee H. Park (who died in 1988) and go fishing.
> 
> ...


 
GM Nam Suk Lee was also at my chodan testing up here in northern CA back in 1994 I believe.... maybe it was 95.

Thank you all for the warm welcomes!


----------



## BiGGinZ (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 5, 2007)

Ye, Ahnyung haseyo!  

Look forward to having you here!


----------

